# My PURPLE Collection...



## LilSphinx (Mar 3, 2009)

Yesterday I got bored and decided to put ALL of my purple cosmetics together for a photoshoot:






-Not 'completely' in order:
*NYX Purple trio
*MAC "Plum Electric" (Metal-X) cream e/s
*UD "Asphyxia" e/s
*Milani "Wild Violet" e/s quad
*UD "UV-B" e/s (more of blui-sh purple)
*NYX "Foxy" nail polish
*Milani "Purple Passion" n/p
*depotted -unknown color/brand
*depotted -MAC "Parfait Amour"
*pressed pan -HIP "Valiant" pigment
*Victoria Secret 'beauty RUSH' "Tons O' Plum" loose e/s
*V.S. 'beauty RUSH' "Purrple" cream e/s (use as a base)
*purple glitter lip gloss by COLOR Workshop/MARKWINS
*L'Oreal 'Colour Fresco' "Iced Lilac" cream e/s (I use as a base)
*"Tanzanite" cream e/l from Aromaleigh ROCKS
*L'Oreal 'Wear Infinite HOLOGRAPHIC' "Crown Jewel" e/s
*Lancome "Spectra"/"Drama" e/s duo
*UD 'Deluxe' "Ransom" e/s
*Bare Minerals "Black Pearl" mineral e/s
*(Etsy)Back to the Earth "Midnight Rider" pigment e/s
*MAC "Viz-a-Violet" pigm. sample
*MAC "Deep Purple" pigm. sample
*BeautyfromtheEarth "Grape" pigm.
*Sally's Girl "Midnight"
*Sally's Girl "Burgundy"
*Maybelline 'Expert Eye' "Amethyst" e/s
*CG 'Eye Enhancers' "Purple Pop"
*UD "Grifter FX" pigm. sample
*MAC "Infamous" Paint sample
*NYX Chrome "Beauty Queen" mineral e/s
*Savvy "African Violet" e/s
*HIP cream e/l "Eggplant"
*NYX "Purple"
*NYX "Luxor"
*MAC Liquidlast "Electrolady" e/l
*Hot Topics Purple liquid e/l
*Milani 'Runway Eyes' "Couture in Purples"
*MAC "Grape" pigm.
*MAC "Entremauve" pigm.
*MODE 'Angel Dust' purple shimmer dust
*MAC "Violet" pigm. 'Charm'
*Lancome unknown lilac-purple depotted e/s
*NYX "Purple Pearl" e/s
*Milani "Shock" e/s

*Here it is (some of it) packed away in my makeup case:*










-In order:
*Wet'n'Wild 'ROCK Solid' "Blue Amethyst" n/p
*Hot Topics purple glitter n/p
*Wild and Crazy "Chunky Chow" n/p
*V.S. 'beauty RUSH' "Let's Jam" l/g
*Maybelline 'Cool Effects' "Lilac Freeze" pencil e/l
*CG 'eyeSlick'"Purple Freeze" pencil e/l
*Rimmel 'Stars' "Twinkle" glitter e/l
*V.S. 'beauty RUSH' "Violight" purple mascara
*Prestige purple liquid e/l
*Palladio "Lavender" liquid e/l
*Wet'n'Wild purple pencil e/l
*Rimmel 'EXAGGERATE' "Aubergine" mech. pencil e/l
*Rimmel 'EXAGGERATE' (waterproof) "Purple" mech. pencil e/l
*Hot Topics purple glitter pencil e/l
*jane 'ColorSticks' "Mercury Rising" pencil e/l & color
*Milani 'Color Brilliance' "Purple" pencil e/l
*Jordana e/s pencil "Radiant Violets"
*Jordana e/s pencil "Evening Mist"
*Jordana e/s pencil "Vivid Lilies"
*SignatureMinerals "Purple Rain" e/s
*BftE "Rave" min. e/s (sample)
*BftE "Fling" min. e/s (sample)
*TKB "Pantaganese Purple" min. e/s (sample)
*TKB "Manganese Violet" min. e/s (sample)
*BftE "Purple Iris" min. e/s 
*Aromaleigh "Drama Violet" min. e/s (sample)
*(Etsy)BeautytotheEart "Organic Eggplant" min. e/s (sample)
*Aromaleigh "Pure Hue Royal" min. e/s (sample)
*Milani "Mermaid" e/s
*NYX "Violet" e/s (well, that's what 'they' named it..)
*V.S. 'beauty RUSH' "Smoothie Moves" l/g
*Sally Girl 'Sparkle Effects' "Lavish Lavender" glitter
*Wet'n'Wild 'Fantasy Makers' "Sumptuous" e/s duo
*Savvy "Bunch of Grapes" lipstick

Even with seeing all of this in one spot, it's still not enough!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once I've got my Income Tax Return, I'm going to be buying MUFE #92 and hopefully MAC "Infamous" paint...if I can find it.  ;D


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice collection of purples!!!! Violet pigment is my favorite!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm wearing the NYX Purple today!!! Great collection!!!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 3, 2009)

Super pretty stash!  I'm so lemming that VS Lip Rush lipgloss now, haha.  Purple is bootiful colour ^_^  It's fun colour coordinating things.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 4, 2009)

If you can find Infamous paint it is INCREDIBLE. I was fortunate enough to snag one not long ago and it is an unbelievable colour! Those and #92 are two of my favourite purples, and I think I have even more than you do! Hurray purples.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

My friend says I have too much neutral.....and I keep telling her never enough...so I am pointing her to this thread and she will see I have a small amount of neutrals compared....

Great purple collection!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If you can find Infamous paint it is INCREDIBLE. I was fortunate enough to snag one not long ago and it is an unbelievable colour! Those and #92 are two of my favourite purples, and I think I have even more than you do! Hurray purples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should post all of your purples, I'd love to eyeball your collection and see what more I should add to my own collection!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 5, 2009)

so... what's your favorite color? LOL...
nice collection.  I love the range of brands, too.


----------



## labwom (Mar 5, 2009)

I love it and I love PURPLE!!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
so... what's your favorite color? LOL...
nice collection.  I love the range of brands, too.
_

 
Umm....ORANGE!!! *laughs*  Thanks!


----------

